# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  bootmgr absent, comment faire

## bosco72

voila ce qui m'amene, sur un DD j'avis xp d'install puis j'ai mis vista sur un autre. Le pb c'est qu'au dmarrage j'ai le message bootmgr absent, ctrl+alt+suppr pour redmarrer. La seule manire pour dmarrer c'est de faire F8 pour rentrer dans le menu de boot et de slectionner le DD ou j'ai xp (le pire c'est que c'est dj paramtr comme a dans le bios !) et l j'ai le choix entre xp et vista.
Je voudrai me passer de xp et pouvoir dmarrer directement sous vista mais je vois pas comment faire, quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

si tu avais fait une recherche sur le forum, ca t'aurais retourner un logiciel : VistaBootPro.
test le  :;):

----------


## bosco72

j'avais bien vu a mais quand je regarde la liste des OS, y'a pas de pb not en rouge. Du coup j'ai bien peur que si je rinstalle le bootloader, je ne puisse plus booter du tout ou faire encore plus de dgats !

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

pourtant moi c'est ce que je tenterai. 

sinon il reste  utiliser le fichier boosect.exe
maintenant je ne saurais te dire quels parametres utiliser.

----------


## Ultima

Bonsoir,
regarde aussi ici
bon courage. :;):

----------


## bosco72

je vais d'essay la mthode de Brichon, dmarrer sur le cd de vista et de faire rparer et essayer fixboot et fixmbr.
petite prcision pour faire cette manip il faut faire comme si on faisait une instal de vista et  un moment y'a une option "rparer" c'est a ?

----------


## Yannikator

Bonjour  tous!
Voil, pour enfoncer encore plus le cloux, j'ai le mme problme avec un OS vista  basic. Apperement j'ai fait une recherche et il y en a pas mal qui ont ce soucis. Et d'aprs se que j'ai put constater la seul soluton est d'avoir le cd d'installation de vista et de faire une rparation manuel avec les commande fixboot et fixmbr (je rsume).

Or je n'ai pas le cd d'installation... (merci au grand commerant comme carrefour). C'est pourquoi je me demandai, si le faite le formater le disque. Et de mettre un bon xp pro ne serait pas la solution radicale lol. Puisqu'apperement c'est le fichier boot.ini qui chi avec vista. ++

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Puisqu'apperement c'est le fichier boot.ini qui chi avec vista. ++


Vista n'utilise pas de fichier boot.ini. donc ca ne peut pas planter en venant de l. Vista utilise son propre boot manager et si tu veux booter sur un vieil Os, il appelle, ne le NTLoader qui lui charge le boot.ini.

----------


## poche

Essaye avec le logiciel GAG, sa marche super, je l'ai fais avec mon pc, ya aucun problme, vas sur ce lien : http://forum.pcastuces.com/sujet.asp?f=28&s=595

----------


## dj_hotzy

> Bonjour  tous!
> Voil, pour enfoncer encore plus le cloux, j'ai le mme problme avec un OS vista  basic. Apperement j'ai fait une recherche et il y en a pas mal qui ont ce soucis. Et d'aprs se que j'ai put constater la seul soluton est d'avoir le cd d'installation de vista et de faire une rparation manuel avec les commande fixboot et fixmbr (je rsume).
> 
> Or je n'ai pas le cd d'installation... (merci au grand commerant comme carrefour). C'est pourquoi je me demandai, si le faite le formater le disque. Et de mettre un bon xp pro ne serait pas la solution radicale lol. Puisqu'apperement c'est le fichier boot.ini qui chi avec vista. ++




EH bien tu voi moi j'ai formater mon disque dur pour remmettre xp pro donc j'ai formater mon dd et je me suis retrouver avec le fameux message 
'' bootmgr absent '' et maintenant jessai de mettre le cd windows xp pui jredemarre pour faire l'installation mais le fameux message aparait :O:S donc mainteant si tu a une ide ou quelqun dans le forum a une ide pour m'aider ce serait aprcier enormment pck pour le moment je doit untiliser un ordi pas tres tres plaisante :S merci d'avance

----------

